#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-05
<pleia2> doctormo: great email to loco-contacts
<doctormo> pleia2: about the FSF?
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah
<doctormo> pleia2: If you think it's good, then I might post it as a blog entry for Saturday
<pleia2> doctormo: I think you should, loco teams need to focus on practicality (while not forgetting freedom) and I think your team does a wonderful job of that
<pleia2> keeping the balance and all that :)
<doctormo> :-D
<doctormo> This weekend was manic btw
<pleia2> I bet! I'm so excited to hear about it
<doctormo> But we reached a ton of people
<pleia2> totally have to write a post about it for fridge, with photos
<doctormo> And there were a load of people who already use Ubuntu, or use older versions, or were saying that their brother, father, friend uses it.
<pleia2> cool :)
<doctormo> http://doctormo.org/2010/04/03/ubuntu-and-the-fsf-ideal/
<doctormo> We actually went round the Artist Ally handing out the flyers, because they had a ton of info about graphics programs which we think a lot of them can use.
<doctormo> We got a few comissions out of it too.
<pleia2> cool :)
<doctormo> Always make friends with artists, you never know when you need some propergander art :-P
<cprofitt> anyone seen Vantrax lately?
<cprofitt> hey bodhi_zazen
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-06
<ZachK_> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> ZachK_: hey
<ZachK_> pleia2: never mind...was going to ask you to come to -meeting....but you were there....
<cprofitt> nhandler: you around?
<nhandler> cprofitt: Yes
<cprofitt> hey bud... was looking for doc people... Zach stepped up
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-07
<jcastro> hey cprofitt
<jcastro> cprofitt: what are you doing a talk on at FOSSCON?
<cprofitt> I can do a few -- but jonathan has not told me yet
<cprofitt> I would like to do one about FOSS in EDU
<cprofitt> and would not mind doing another on information seucrity or some such...
<cprofitt> or even organizing a community group...
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I am coming and I don't know what to talk about, heh
<cprofitt> jcastro: sorry for being gone for a while...
<cprofitt> kids needed tending
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-08
<doctormo> pleia2: The sysadmin class is going well, but trying to edit the materials is proving to be quite dificult.
<doctormo> pleia2: While we have a good ideal format, we don't have good editing tools at all.
<doctormo> I wonder how the manual it doing it.
<pleia2> doctormo: the asciidoc?
<pleia2> they're putting everything in latex and converting to docbook
<pleia2> but it might be worthwhile to have a chat with benjamin about specifics
<pleia2> doctormo: will you be at uds?
<doctormo> I will
<doctormo> So will ben
<pleia2> yay :)
<doctormo> pleia2: will you?
<pleia2> yep!
<doctormo> Brilliant. :-D
<doctormo> We can have a who-down
<pleia2> should be some doc people there too, hoping to hunker down with them a bit
<pleia2> hopefully work on more collaboration and sort out the bad blood (mostly that exists between -manual and -docs)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-09
<pleia2> nigelb: reminds me... what ever happend with that course you were writing?
<nigelb> pleia2, well, I promised doctormo, I'll put onto a wiki.  its on my things to do
<pleia2> yesterday doctormo was expressing some concern over our process in general (we're going to touch base with the -manual team about what they use)
<pleia2> ok
<nigelb> only I'm swamped with around 7 bugs to fix in lucid
<nigelb> pleia2, I'll try to think of something
<nigelb> pleia2, re: scheduling and getting things done on time
<pleia2> I am thinking we might hold off until we talk to the -manual team and see what challenges doctormo is facing
<nigelb> you folks can have a nice talk at UDS!
<nigelb> I'm still suicidal and my friends homicidal about me not renewing my passport :D
<pleia2> aww
<pleia2> my passport is in the mail, just sent it off yesterday to change my name
<nigelb> pleia2, well on the bright side.  I can try for the next one, where I'm sure to meet a lot more folks I know :)
<pleia2> great :)
<nigelb> pleia2, I'll be available remotely the whole time for this UDS though :)
<pleia2> nigelb: that's good :)
<pleia2> morning doctormo
<doctormo> hello!
<nigelb> its late, so I'll head to bed.  catch you folks in a few hours :)
<doctormo> Have a good night nigelb
<nigelb> thanks doctormo, you have a great day :)
#ubuntu-learning 2010-04-10
<aude> good afternoon
<aude1> I've a problem with my US flash drive
<aude1> is there someone?
#ubuntu-learning 2012-04-06
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: Do you know if the ubiquity installer will change for the final release? I'd like to start writing the guide right now
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I doubt it
<JoseeAntonioR> then I'll start with the guide right away
#ubuntu-learning 2013-04-05
<kyconquers> I have a user in a group who is creating and editing files. I want the default ownership of those files to be user:group and not user:user. what file should I look in for this?
